# power problem



## spokaneman (Feb 6, 2014)

I have been testing my track every once in awhile while working on the scenery. My outside track had power (the two side ones, I was waiting for a power track so they could be power up too). Tonight I put the two bridges on that completed all three tracks. Wire two set up wires together (blue/white leads together...blue to blue white to white) and then to my power unit. None of my locomotives lights up including the one on the track that was hot before. Don't know why. What can I use to see if power are going to the track? I am using Kato snap track. I check the tracks and they all look snapped together. This is frustrating as I cant do more until I know I have power.


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

"What can I use to see if power are going to the track?"

Go to Radio Shack and buy a multimeter. Set the dial on 50V DC. Touch one lead to one rail and the other lead to the opposite rail. If you have no power to the rails the indicator will not move. If power is appropriate you should read about 12V on the meter. PS. A multimeter is a must for this hobby. You really only need a cheap one to give you "yes" or "no" answers.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Automotive stores also have some nice tools for our hobby as car electrical systems are 12vdc. You can find a pick with a light in the handle and six feet of wire with an alligator clip. Clip the 'gator to a negative rail and touch the pick to a positive rail to light the light. Will not tell you voltage, but show a complete circuit. If you find a tester that beeps, you will not have to take your eyes off of what your are doing.


----------



## spokaneman (Feb 6, 2014)

I checked the wires and have power there although my light on my power box dims as I turn the knob for more power to the locomotive. I still have no power to the tracks???? Again I am using Kato track and it looks all snap in right. Getting frustrated now


----------



## mrmtox (Aug 24, 2011)

I assume you've checked the connections of the power source leads to the track. Maybe simplfy the problem - connect the power source to a single piece of separate track - maybe a 6" section or so. Then see if you have the same problem of no power to the track. If so maybe the problem is with the power source. If not then you've got a drain or partial short somewhere in your track layout. You might consider disconnecting several sections of your layout and checking them one at a time as you re-connect the track. Maybe that will help localize the problem area? Good luck - keep us informed.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Electrical problems, like no or low current, can drive you daffy. :eyes:
I used to get so frustrated I would scream. Over time I realized patience was the doctor and began to use "process of elimination" by checking possible causes slowly, one at a time.
Eventually......VOILA!......you will stumble upon the cause of the problem. It is usually so simple it will tick you off that it took so long to find. 
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

like a track nail laying in a spot causing a short.


----------



## spokaneman (Feb 6, 2014)

I cant download the track plan I am using but one can go to Katousa.com then click on track plans then look at Amherst 2005 show plan. I drop off the feeder lines and kept the three oval lines. 
I disconnected the power feeder (1) is located on the outside line two pieces of track after the switch (right side of the switch) and (2) located right at the bridge (left side of the bridge and (3) is located on the right side of the switch on the same side as (1) is located but different line. Now switch (1) has power when it is thrown for just the outside line but when thrown for the inside line no power. Checked the line and have good power read up to the switch. Now (3) has no power but have good read on the rails up to (3) switch. Now is there a right/wrong way of hooking the switch track up (kato track has the wiring already attach. Now these switches are supposed to be manual/power throws. Do I have to have the lines hook up even through I am not using the power switch at this time. If so, do I hook up the leads to the main power or the accessory hook up? Thanks for all of the help so far. Frustrating as I like to run the trains and to work on the layouts...have some grandchildren waiting on Poppy to get the train running....lol


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Kato switches are power routed or non power routed, there are selectable under the turnouts.
double check that they are set correctly and that they work right how they are set.
You really need to get a multi meter and check where you get power and where you don't.
You don't need the turnout control wires connected for it to work right.


----------



## spokaneman (Feb 6, 2014)

I did use a meter and that is how I know there is no power at the switches other than the one that shows power when flip for the outside track. Will look under the switches here in a minute or two.


----------



## spokaneman (Feb 6, 2014)

I looked under the switches and did not see anything as there is a metal plate that covers the bottom completely. So I don't know what you are referring to here?


----------



## spokaneman (Feb 6, 2014)

I looked underneath the tracks but did not see anything other than a metal plate that covers the whole underside of the track????


----------



## spokaneman (Feb 6, 2014)

got the problem solved. thanks for all of the help


----------



## spokaneman (Feb 6, 2014)

problem solved thanks everyone


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What are you thinking we didn't hear you 10 days ago? :sly:


----------

